# Black Cream



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Vienna is such a lover. We all adore her.

I'll be grooming both tomorrow, she's in a town and country clip right now, but it makes her head look tiny, so a practical lamb trim it is.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

hahaha awwh shes gorgeous 
I bet Vegas just loves having another poodle to romp with


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

She is so pretty! I am BIG TIME envious! Are you keeping her name?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Aw, yay for pics! I can't wait to see some fresh groomed pics tomorrow. She's beautiful and I love her expression.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Olie said:


> She is so pretty! I am BIG TIME envious! Are you keeping her name?


Her old name was Zika, Vienna is the name I've renamed her to.

Though if I'm not feeling it in a couple days, I might brainstorm a few more city names.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How wonderful!! She is a lucky girl. She and Vegas are going to enjoy each other so much. You will have a blast watching them together. She has a lovely head!


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Congrats,Vienna is beautiful I bet Vegas is in love!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok, somehow i missed the thread where you got her. She is beautiful! Where did you get her, what is her story?


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

So cute. I like the name Vienna, although, I will admit it makes me think of The Bachelor I watch it every season! ***last season the girl chosen was named Vienna


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I am in the south, I think of Vienna Sausages LOL. :doh:

Not that its a bad name - just the first thing I thought of. She will make any name look good


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Ok, somehow i missed the thread where you got her. She is beautiful! Where did you get her, what is her story?


She was returned to a breeder, who rehomed her.

Ha, lol, yeah.. you guys are making me feel just great about the name! Rofl! (jk)

The name was set when I listened to this song


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

Olie said:


> I am in the south, I think of Vienna Sausages LOL. :doh:
> 
> Not that its a bad name - just the first thing I thought of. She will make any name look good


Ha ha, but isn't that pronounced vienna like violin and eva vi ena and this is prounounce V , N, ah. Okay that probably makes no sense.


I really like V N Ah!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

KalaMama said:


> Ha ha, but isn't that pronounced vienna like violin and eva vi ena and this is prounounce V , N, ah. Okay that probably makes no sense.
> 
> 
> I really like V N Ah!


Hmm, not sure - I am originally from PA so we put a twist on the way we say things LMAO!! In PA it would VIanna - Long I.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> She was returned to a breeder, who rehomed her.
> 
> Ha, lol, yeah.. you guys are making me feel just great about the name! Rofl! (jk)
> 
> ...


AWW I SORRY:fish: I love the song and now I love the name too


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol, I say it vee-EN-ah


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

lol I like the name XD
but I'd have to call her Sausage XDDDDD <333

and I love that song 
Billy Joel is panty throwing good!!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

The name 'Sausage Dog' is already taken by my parents fat boxer mix!

Here's another picture of her current clip, I think it exaggerates all the wrong attributes rofl It makes her look like she has a sway back and thunder thighs.. definitely going tomorrow.










That poor tail.. I'll have it into the biggest white pom on the planet here shortly.


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow!!! What a pretty girl. I bet Vegas loves her.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Vegas & Vienna, I love it! I loved it even before I heard the song, but that makes it even cooler. Can't wait to hear the story on this girl...hope all goes well for you! How fun!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

I think a lamb will look MAHVELOUS!! Will she get the fro? Maybe with a pink band and a bow?? So glad she's home with you! Congrats!!


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

oh lord ys- that clip needs to go LOL 

Vienna is a pretty name. but yah makes me think of sausages too... but only as my ex employee has a hors named vienna and ys as a joke after the sausage


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I absolutely love the name!!! <3 She looks like such a sweetie!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

In rabbits, the BEW (blue eyed white) gene is called the vienna gene. I think it's fitting name. Can't wait to see what you do w/ her groomingwise.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh she's a doll!!! Haha, I like her name, but the first thing I thought was "Vienna! What a beautiful, elegant name! ........lolsausages" 
But regardless, Vienna actually is a very pretty name for a very pretty girl  I can't wait to see how you groom her! I know she'll look fabulous.  Congrats on the new addition to your family! It sounds like you're all probably very happy with her.


----------



## flufflvr (Mar 20, 2010)

Ohhh, she's really pretty. . . and of course will be even prettier with a flattering trim.  I have to say, when I saw Vienna, I thought of the elegant, classy, rich, blonde lady in the Sound of Music, who is from Vienna, and I thought the name fit her perfectly. The Baroness I believe. Anyway, I think Vienna is a perfect name for her! How is she fitting in to the pack of 2, now 3?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

apoodleaday- Yes, she will be getting a giant topknot in time, but it's already been trimmed on the side so I'm going to have to wait extra long for the blended look I prefer. There will be bows in time!

Harley- I didn't know that! Thanks for the extra facts!

Flufflvr- Just two, Precious is my parents dog and I've moved out now 

Everyone else- THANKS TONS! <3


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely girl, and looking very happy to be with you and Vegas. For me, the name will always be associated with the old song - "Goodnight Vienna", and Strauss waltzes. Definitely elegance, not sausages!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Well ... If it's any consolation.. I only thought of the city!!!
haha.... being a vegetarian and all.. sausages didn't even come to my mind lol 

Beautiful girl, can't wait to see how her groom turns out  ... Love the black and cream together


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Vienna makes me think of The Bachelor. I don't watch it... but that was that one chick's name. Your Vienna is prettier! lol

I knew a girl once named Nevada, but everyone called her Vada (Vah-duh... like the end part of Nevada, lol. Vada is also a city in Kentucky). Thought I would suggest it to you... I thought about it today and thought Vegas and Vada would be cute.

Y'know... because it would be Las Vegas, Nevada. Anywho, lol, my two cents.


----------



## bluespoomommy (Feb 25, 2010)

aw both smiling for the camera!!!!!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

Although the first thing I think of is the Bachelor too, (and i didn't like Vienna at all!) I still think it's a very pretty and elegant name for your girl, in time no one will remember the bachelor anyway! I think Vegas and Vienna sound fabulous together!! Keep it, it's very pretty and feminine and seems to suit her in my opinion!
Can't wait to see what you do with her groom!  I love similar names for pairs of Poodles... if I ever get another, I think Rogan and Raven would be cool or Rogan and Ruby... Rogan and Raya... haha don't get me started... someday maybe


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

She's beautiful! I see you also have a salt and pepper now  

Have fun with her groom! You know...white poodles can have colour


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Locket said:


> She's beautiful! I see you also have a salt and pepper now
> 
> Have fun with her groom! You know...white poodles can have colour


Thank you! And oh yes.. I know very well ;D


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

They look beautiful together! Congratulations! I'm so glad that she's home safe and sound with you.

BTW Vienna... reminds me of the bachelor too. Not in a good way LOL. Silly how the name association works isn't it?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Lol yeah, there's a really popular name I dislike because of association, but I'll keep that one to myself!


----------



## KalaMama (Nov 20, 2009)

*heather* said:


> Although the first thing I think of is the Bachelor too, (and i didn't like Vienna at all!) I still think it's a very pretty and elegant name for your girl, in time no one will remember the bachelor anyway! I think Vegas and Vienna sound fabulous together!! Keep it, it's very pretty and feminine and seems to suit her in my opinion!
> Can't wait to see what you do with her groom!  I love similar names for pairs of Poodles... if I ever get another, I think Rogan and Raven would be cool or Rogan and Ruby... Rogan and Raya... haha don't get me started... someday maybe


Totally agreed


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

V & V, so happy that she is home with you !


----------

